# Abschlussfahrt Logo ?



## Krusty-Ac (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich mach mit meiner Klasse eine Abschlussfahrt!
Dafür wollen wir T-Shirt machen!
Wir fahren an den Gadasee nach Italien!
Und wir würden gern ein Logo haben!
Nun denk ich schon seid ein paar Tagen nach und mir fällt nix ein!
Könntet ihr mir nicht was helfen ?!
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Ideen ?

krusty-ac


----------



## Ellie (16. Juni 2005)

Moin,
mir fällt bei so inhaltlosen Informationen auch nichts ein.

Was für ein Abschluß?

Hat die Schule einen Namen oder schon ein Logo?

Was zeichnet euch als Klasse aus - Stichworte?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Duddle (16. Juni 2005)

Ganz nützlich wäre vielleicht auch die Bezeichnung der Klasse. Seid ihr auf irgendetwas spezialisiert (Chemiker, Mathematiker, etc.), habt ihr klasseninterne Sprüche/Wörter deren Bedeutung eigentlich nur ihr versteht?


Duddle


----------



## Krusty-Ac (16. Juni 2005)

Aso.. sry hatte keine Infos gegeben ^^
Also unsere Schule heisst : Alkuin Realschule ( Aachen ) 
Hm... Also wir haben unsere Klasse renoviert letztes Jahr und jetzt haben wir 
Playboy hasen auf den Fenstersäulen bei uns und ein Graffitie hinten auf der Wand!
Vielleicht könnte man das mit rein bringen!
Achja... und das wird halt die Abschlussfahrt halt vom Realabschluss!


----------



## Ellie (17. Juni 2005)

Moin,

das ist schon was:


ALKUIN REAL 2005

(Playboy-Hase, frech abgewandelt mit einer Bierflasche oder einem Cocktailglas, je nachdem ob Mädchen oder Junge - oder mit frechem Grinsen)

besorg´s dir doch einfach!

Alkuin in fetter Helvetica, Real in italic

Ist frech und lustig.

LG,
Ellie


----------

